# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  زواج الصحفى معاوية الجاك .. كاميرا اون لاين كانت هناك ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تم امس بدار سوداتيل بالصحافة زواج الصحفى معاوية الجاك صاحب عمود (توقيع رياضى) بصحيفة الزعيم من ست الحسان هيام وقد حضر لفيف من الاعلاميين وزملاء معاوية بحضور اعضاء مجلس المريخ يتقدمهم الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى نائب رئيس مجلس المريخ والاستاذ خالد شرف الدين امين المال - الباشمهندس / عبد القادر الزبير همت - د/ اسامة الشازلى - كابتن عبد الرحمن زيدان وحضر الكوتش ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومة ) مساعد مدرب المريخ .. واللاعبان - سعيد السعودى وفيصل العجب .. والكابتن مجاهد احمد محمد ..
ومن الصحفيين : بابكر سلك - اسماعيل حسن - هيثم صديق - مزمل ابو القاسم - احمد محمد احمد - عبد الله كمال - الرشيد على عمر - ياسر المنا - عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس-السمؤال عبد الباقي واخرين ..
وحضر ايضاً : سامر العمرابى (الجزيرة الرياضية) - معتصم محمد الحسن (الشروق) - محمد عثمان - ميرفت حسين - (النيل الازرق ) .. 
وقد تم تكريم العريس من منبر مريخاب اون لاين و الاولتراس وكذلك القطاع الثقافى بنادى المريخ ورابط المشجعين ..

وتغنى الفنان محمد عيسى و العملاق القلع عبد الحفيظ ..
اترككم مع الصور ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



عضو المنبر حافظ النور + الجنيد + البشمهندس همت + الفاضلابى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


الفنان محمد عيسى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحفى هيثم صديق 





اعضاء اون لاين كانو حضور 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قناة النيل الازرق كانت حضور 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*النجمة حلاتها على صدر العريس 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحفى اسماعيل حسن (وكفى)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*العريس محمول على الاعناق 





الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى 






محمد على الجاك ضقل 





الصحفى مزمل ابو القاسم 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سامر العمرابى + اسماعيل حسن 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اون لاين يكرم العريس 







اولتراس تكرم العريس 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



والله بابكر سلك امبارح رقص جنس رقيص ....




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معتصم محمد الحسن 






سامر العمرابى + كمال دحية 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مذيعات النيل الازرق 






القلع عبد الحفيظ يطرب الجميع 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو
ماشاء الله تبارك الله اونلاين دايما حاضر وجاهز
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


محمد احمد - صحيفة الزعيم - سامر العمرابى 





ود امدر حتاهو حت ...؟؟



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*العروس اصرت على لبس وشاح اون لاين ( شفت يا جواندى اتلومت معاها كيف ؟؟؟):hellocv4:







*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً اخوتنا الكرام اون لاين اى زمان اى مكان ماشاءالله ربنا يحفظكم . وبرضو تقولو دايرين انتخابات مين يقدر على هذا الجهد والله هذا تكليف صعب جداً نسأل الله ان يعينكم .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



الاستاذ خالد شرف الدين 





الجنيد يتوسط عصابة اون لاين ..(محمد حسن- حافظ النور - جواندى - ابو احمد(شعارنا) - عزو 24 - اواب 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اسامة الشازلى - عبادى محجوب 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*امام وعزو24 وحافظ النور - حاتين النبق حت يا مرتضى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سعيد السعودى كان حضوراً 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اوسووووووووووونو 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السعودى يتوسط عصابة اون لاين 




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*امام اباتي*,mido77+

تعال بي غاااااااااااااااااااااااادي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد حاجه تفرح اونلاين حاضر باحترافية كبيرة وسط العرسان
شكرا ياشباب اونلاين وجنوده المغاوير
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك اصاحب القلم الأحمر معاوية الجاك

وبيت مال وعيال 
*

----------


## waleed mudeer

*كل الشكر ياشباب مجهود مقدر
+
الف مبروووووك للعروسين معاوية الجاك + هيام
وبيت مال وعيال زعماء
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ماعارف اقول ليك شنو ياميدو 
بس احمد الله اني مريخابي وعضو في اولاين 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

امام وعزو24 وحافظ النور - حاتين النبق حت يا مرتضى 






النبق النبق النبق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انشاء الله عقبال اي عزابي فيكم وانا اولكم ههههه
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 119 (11 من الأعضاء و 108 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,Arif M,الشوق غلاب,برعى القانون,د.المكي,جاميكا,جواندي*,سامى عبدالحميد,waleed mudeer,wd el7aj,فانتا
*

----------


## Arif M

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انشاء الله عقبال اي عزابي فيكم وانا اولكم ههههه
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 119 (11 من الأعضاء و 108 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,Arif M,الشوق غلاب,برعى القانون,د.المكي,جاميكا,جواندي*,سامى عبدالحميد,waleed mudeer,wd el7aj,فانتا 




مبروك لمعاوية وهيام.... و Arif M  زاتو عرسو قريب انشاء الله..جهزو حالكم يا مريخاب..أونلاين و أوفلاين :)
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

امام اباتي*,mido77+
تعال بي غاااااااااااااااااااااااادي




اجيك بى وين يا اخوى ؟؟ 
مشيت لقيت الباب مقفول كتبت ليك (حضرنا ولم نجدكم - ميدو77 - 11/2/2012 م  الساعة 2.03
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ماعارف اقول ليك شنو ياميدو 
بس احمد الله اني مريخابي وعضو في اولاين 




وبعد دا انت عاوز تقول شنو يا حبيب ..؟؟
*

----------


## رشيدي

*الف مبروك للعروسين معاويه وهيام
*

----------


## كدكول

*​مليون مبروك بيت مال وعيال
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الف مبروك للعرسان وبيت مال وعيال 
ومشكورين اخوتنا والله حضور رائع جداً وما قصرتوا
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ومليارات التهاني
وربنا يسعدهم ويهنيهم
وعقبال كل العزااااااااااااااااااااااابة
*

----------


## كسباوى

*أحتضناك فى رمال البحر الأحمر نجما أحمرا آلاف التهانى والتبريكات للعريس الاحمر من مريخاب بورسودان مبرووك وبيت مال وعيال مريخاب ملف مرفق 413
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف  مبروك بيت مال وعيال
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الف الف مبروك
عقبال ديناصورات المنبر 
الكلام ليك يالمنطط عينيك
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الف مبروك العريس معاوية الجاك 
وبيت مال وعيال

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الف الف مبروك
عقبال ديناصورات المنبر 
الكلام ليك يالمنطط عينيك



انت قاصد مرهف ولا شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*مليار مبروك العريس معاويه الجاك وانشاءالله تغلبها بالمال وتغلبك بالعيال
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الف مبروك استاذ معاوبة وبيت مال وعيال وان شاء الله تغلبها بالمال وتغلبك بالعيال
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الف مبروك بيت مال وعيال
*

----------


## ود من الله

*الف مبروك استاذ معاوبة وبيت مال وعيال وان شاء الله تغلبها بالمال وتغلبك بالعيال
*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف مبروووووك الاستاذ الصحفى معاويه الجاك وبالرفاء والبنين.
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*الف مبروك للعروسين معاويه وهيام

*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الف مبروك للاستاذ معاوية الجاك وان شاء الله بيت مال وعيال . دائما منبر اون لاين سباق للابداع والتميز والتفرد . حفظكم الله اخوتي صفوة اون لاين من كل مكروه .
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الف  مبروك  معاويه  وهيام   أنشاء  الله  روضه  عيال   وبنك  قروش    بالدولار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبروك ي استاذ معاوية الجاك وعروسه المميزة هيام !
تخريمة : ي امام كدة عوضت الكتمة بتاعتي صح
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الفين مبروك العريس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انت قاصد مرهف ولا شنو ؟؟



اسكت يا ابني ما توديناش في داهية
*

----------

